# Looking for recommended Bach Solo Keyboard recordings



## MaxB (Jan 3, 2013)

Particularly "Aria Variata in a, BWV 989 "In the Italian Style", would appreciate other recommendations as well.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

MaxB said:


> Particularly "Aria Variata in a, BWV 989 "In the Italian Style", would appreciate other recommendations as well.


Concerning BWV 989, I know a few excellent versions:

Rousset/harpsichord/Aparte.
Kipnis/harpsichord/EMI.
Tureck/piano/EMI.
Jando/piano/Naxos.
Alessandrini/harpsichord/Naive
Hill/harpsichord/Hanssler

If you have a taste for an organ account, there's a great one from Ghielmi on Ars Musici, but it might be out-of-print.


----------



## Klein Helmer (Dec 6, 2013)

You can never go wrong with The Last Romantic.


----------

